# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  El Greco resort questions?

## rocknrollfarmer

Hi.  Have you stayed at the El Greco resort in Mobay? If so, what are your thoughts? I've read TA reviews etc.  People claim "D" block is the best.  How 's the food?   AC,  Pool,  Ants?  etc. Nightlife around there  etc.   Thanks.

----------


## negrilsand

El Greco was once very nice but is rather tacky now.. For the same money over all, I would stay at Royal Decameron or perhaps at the Wexford. Royal Decameron is  all inclusive. I would eat some meals there but eat out often and just use it as a base. You will come out ahead money wise. Shop for the best rates. I personally do not like being on top of hill at El Greco. It can be a little scary at night. I have stayed at just about every place along the Hip Strip. Lately we have been staying at Sun Set Beach out by the freeport. No night life there but ride shuttle or take taxi to Strip or other night spots. Frankly, the strip is a little tacky and rough. Negril beats Mobay for nightlife. All of the non all inclusives along the area of the strip have become run down and a little scary. The reports on TripAdvisor are very exaggerated for these places. Good Luck

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Thanks negrilsand. We will be going on to Negril, but we thought we'd check out Mobay once.

----------


## sammyb

I've stayed there for one night thought overall it was ok food was good and quick access to the strip but nothing super special

----------

